# MTB 26'' Cube LTD CC 2010er



## knobi_92 (9. September 2019)

Cube LTD CC - Verkaufsanzeige

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe mein Cube LTD CC MTB 26" aus 2010. Es steht seit ca. 2-3 Jahren in der Garage und wurde seither nur 2-3x bewegt. Es ist komplett mit Shimano Deore XT ausgestattet, also kein lumpiges Zeugs. Die Bremse muss überholt werden. Die verbaute Hayes Stroker Ryde war echt top - verlor aber vor ein paar Wochen Bremsflüssigkeit aus dem Behälterchen, heute kam nichts raus, hatte aber einen Druckpunkt (Undichtigkeit). Shimano, Sram oder Magura bieten hier guten und günstigen Ersatz.

Das MTB kommt OHNE Pedale, meine Klickpedale werde ich behalten. Ein Ersatz gibt es auf eBay bereits ab 10€ je nach Anspruch.
Am Rahmen hat es einen längeren Kratzer sowie der Sitz einen Nahtaufplatzer, siehe Bild. Es wurden ebenfalls ergonomischere Griffe verbaut. Hier schläft die Hand nicht so schnell ein.

Die Ausstattung ist wie folgt:
Rahmen: Alu Lite 7005 RFR-Geometry
Rahmengröße: 18'' / 46-49 cm -> Körpergröße 175 - 185 cm
Farbe: Black Anodized Grey Print
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
Steuersatz: FSA No.10 semi-Integrated
Vorbau: Easton EA30 Oversized
Lenker: Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
Griffe: CUBE Double Duometer
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 Shadow
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT FD-M771, Down Swing, 34.9mm
Shifter: Shimano Deore XT SL-M770 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
Bremsen: Hayes Stroker Ryde hydr. Discbrake (180/160mm)
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Deore XT FC-M770 Hollowtech 44x32x22Z., 175mm, Integrated BB
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG50 11-32, 9-speed
Kette: Shimano CN-HG53 108 links
Laufräder: RFR ZX24, Nabe vorn: Shimano Deore XT Disc HB-M756, Nabe hinten: Shimano Deore XT Disc FH-M756
Bereifung: vorn: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 2.25, hinten: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance 2.25
Schläuche: Impac AV14
Sattel: Sacape Active6
Sattelstütze: Easton EA30 31,6mm
Sattelklemme: Scape Cube Varioclose 34.9mm

Privater Verkauf. Keine Gewährleistung oder Rücknahme. Nur Abholung.

Der Ständer gehört nicht dazu.

Preis so wie es abgebildet und beschrieben ist: —- € VB - macht mir einen Vorschlag, bin offen für alles. Der Erlös soll für die Hochzeit sein.


----------



## knobi_92 (15. September 2019)

Ist verkauft, kann geschlossen werden. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

